# FE exam results October 2013



## snarea

Almost timw....


----------



## ChemENewbie

I was hoping for next week...here's hoping I'm hoping late and they show up this week


----------



## snarea

I am scared of the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I just had my heart crushed (kind of). I looked myself up in my states e-licensing database and found an entry that said that I had an active EIT number. When I called the board to confirm, they said it was an error. Now I"m listed as pending. I swear they're playing with me.


----------



## snarea

Mine says waiting for score on the website


----------



## John QPE

matt267 said:


> I just had my heart crushed (kind of). I looked myself up in my states e-licensing database and found an entry that said that I had an active EIT number. When I called the board to confirm, they said it was an error. Now I"m listed as pending. I swear they're playing with me.




Yeah...pending is usually good dude. What state?


----------



## matt267 PE

John Q said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had my heart crushed (kind of). I looked myself up in my states e-licensing database and found an entry that said that I had an active EIT number. When I called the board to confirm, they said it was an error. Now I"m listed as pending. I swear they're playing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...pending is usually good dude. What state?
Click to expand...

I'm in RI. When I called the board, they said they haven't received the results yet.


----------



## John QPE

OK....a lot of states will post pending, until the results are actually released. I'd be hopeful just for the shear fact that the website guy has your name. They don't upload the names to the licensing sites for the purpose of putting FAILED next to your name.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope you're right John.

I'm being cautiously optimistic about my results. I put a lot of time into studying and don't think I could have done any better. I'm just impatient.


----------



## snickerd3

just think, this is the last time the wait will be so long


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> just think, this is the last time the wait will be so long


Until I take the PE.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just think, this is the last time the wait will be so long
> 
> 
> 
> Until I take the PE.
Click to expand...

i was referring to the FE, but if you still need 4 yrs of experience before taking the PE, it might be CBT by then too.


----------



## snarea

I think we are all impatient. Why does it take soo loooonnnngggggg??


----------



## ryno

The spring FE exam released results 6 weeks after the exam. That would mean this saturday for us......


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until I take the PE.
> 
> 
> 
> i was referring to the FE, but if you still need 4 yrs of experience before taking the PE, it might be CBT by then too.
Click to expand...

I already have enough experience to take the PE once I pass the EIT. If I passed the EIT, I'll likely take the PE in 2015. But, I think you're right in that the PE might be CBT by then too.


----------



## matt267 PE

ryno,

I'm hoping within the next couple weeks.


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> John Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had my heart crushed (kind of). I looked myself up in my states e-licensing database and found an entry that said that I had an active EIT number. When I called the board to confirm, they said it was an error. Now I"m listed as pending. I swear they're playing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...pending is usually good dude. What state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in RI. When I called the board, they said they haven't received the results yet.
Click to expand...

Hey Matt, I took it in RI too, where did you go to check ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> Hey Matt, I took it in RI too, where did you go to check ?




I found it at: https://elicensing.ri.gov/Default.aspx

Don't get excited though, I think they added us all in there as "active" instead of "pending." After I called the board, they changed my status to pending.


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> Hakeem_Ottun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, I took it in RI too, where did you go to check ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it at: https://elicensing.ri.gov/Default.aspx
> 
> Don't get excited though, I think they added us all in there as "active" instead of "pending." After I called the board, they changed my status to pending.
Click to expand...

I searched the names of a couple of my buddies that took at as well and they were all pending. I'm active though. Maybe they actually do have the results and just aren't supposed to let us know yet and they changed yours because you called.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> I searched the names of a couple of my buddies that took at as well and they were all pending. I'm active though. Maybe they actually do have the results and just aren't supposed to let us know yet and they changed yours because you called.


I guess I shouldn't have called. :laugh:


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> Hakeem_Ottun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched the names of a couple of my buddies that took at as well and they were all pending. I'm active though. Maybe they actually do have the results and just aren't supposed to let us know yet and they changed yours because you called.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I shouldn't have called. :laugh:
Click to expand...

haha either that or I just got my hopes up for no reason too


----------



## iam_caring

The result is already there..............I've checked mine with no luck!!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results for RI yet.


----------



## snarea

No results yet for Florida


----------



## GSoleiman

Passed!

10 years out of college...passed from the first shot.

BTW: I'm in Alberta, Canada

I took Other Disciplines both morning and afternoon.

Thank GOD


----------



## pkarna77

I just received my FE result on NCEES account and passed.Good Luck to all!


----------



## Ustitan

Texas Illinois Cali and Utah and a few others seem to be in.

No luck in florida

Also, what does everyone else's current status look like.
Mine looks like this. The wording seems odd.
http://i.imgur.com/bQbT0V0.png


----------



## Ustitan

Thats not mine...Thats someone who passed.

Mine looks like this
http://i.imgur.com/wQUK0Jo.png


----------



## snarea

Mine too says scheduled


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those who passed.

If your ncees account says "scheduled," then your results are not in yet.


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> Congrats to those who passed.
> 
> If your ncees account says "scheduled," then your results are not in yet.


Matt try checking your license again on the state website, a friend of mine who was pending yesterday still is pending but now has a license number


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to those who passed.
> 
> If your ncees account says "scheduled," then your results are not in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt try checking your license again on the state website, a friend of mine who was pending yesterday still is pending but now has a license number
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. I've been checking obsessively for the last 24 hours and will continue to do so.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem,

What does your NCEES account say? Mine still says:

Exam

Date Taken

Board

Site

Status



FE Other Disciplines

10/26/2013

Rhode Island PE

Scottish Rite Cathedral (Masonic Center)

Scheduled

—


----------



## ChemENewbie

Anyone from Illinois get their results? Continental testing has no result for me, but the exam date changed, oddly. That makes me nervous, like I failed and that's the next year date I can take... Anyone else have a result or date change via


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> Hakeem,
> 
> What does your NCEES account say? Mine still says:
> 
> Exam Date Taken Board Site Status FE Other Disciplines 10/26/2013 Rhode Island PE Scottish Rite Cathedral (Masonic Center) Scheduled —




Mine says the same exact thing. On the state website do you still have a license number or does it just say EIT ?


----------



## ChemENewbie

*via Continental testing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hakeem,
> 
> What does your NCEES account say? Mine still says:
> 
> Exam Date Taken Board Site Status FE Other Disciplines 10/26/2013 Rhode Island PE Scottish Rite Cathedral (Masonic Center) Scheduled —
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says the same exact thing. On the state website do you still have a license number or does it just say EIT ?
Click to expand...

I'm still pending in the e-license database.


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> Hakeem_Ottun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hakeem,
> 
> What does your NCEES account say? Mine still says:
> 
> Exam Date Taken Board Site Status FE Other Disciplines 10/26/2013 Rhode Island PE Scottish Rite Cathedral (Masonic Center) Scheduled —
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says the same exact thing. On the state website do you still have a license number or does it just say EIT ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still pending in the e-license database.
Click to expand...



Pretty nerve racking. I'll pray for the both of us haha


----------



## Jogfat

I just checked NCEES and I was shocked to see that I passed!!!!!!!! This was my 3rd time taking it and I am so happy its over for now!!!

By the way, I never received an email from ncees so they might still be sending it.

Im in New York!


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats Jogfat!


----------



## snarea

Jogfat congratulations! Which did u take for afternoon section?


----------



## Jogfat

Thanks you guys!

I took the Mechanical Afternoon section. I was really worried about taking it again eventhough I felt okay about it but knew I was near the borderline of passing/failing. I thought the Morning section was a harder than the Afternoon section. Unlike my other two failed exams, my strategy this time was to stick to only doing problems in which I knew I could solve so in the morning I did 62 total and guessed on 58. I did feel confidents about the 62 but felt I could have gotten max 6 wrong. I did questions for Math, Chem, Eng Econ, Ethics, Materials, Statics, Fluid Dynamics, and thermo (but did not do all of course only the ones I knew). For the afternoon, I followed the same strategy and did 32 (felt really good about these problems) and guessed on 28. My strenghts here were all Fluid mechanics, Thermo, Heat transfer, Refrigeration and HVAC. I knew topics of the rest but for some reason they seemed a bit difficult to tackle. The above topics really saved me!

By the way, the following were my results for the other 2 exams in which I failed:

October 2012:

113/240-Failed.

I had no idea of what the EIT was really about and did not study much. I only did about 45 problems in the morning and 29 in the afternoon but knew many were wrong. Worst of it all was that I did them starting from number 1 and not by only doing the ones I knew.

April 2013:

108/240-Failed.

I studied good and was prepared BUT I was so ignorant again to follow the above strategy. Doing problems starting from one and not skipping when I didnt know one. I wanted to solve each one even if I didnt know it which we all know its the worst thing you want to do in this exam. I did feel confident about the morning one but again, the afternoon killed me because I didnt skip the hard problems and was trying to solve them. After I got to the sections in which I was very good at, it was too late since I had no more time.

In conclusion, haha, DO NOT try solving questions you are not too confident in solving or that you dont know. This time, I only did the ones I knew and even though I did not do many, I must have gotten all of the ones I did correct. There is not enough time in trying to figure out a problem so first tackle the ones you know. Put a dash if you know you can solve it but are stuck in it. Maybe after your done with the other ones, you can come back to solve it.

GREAT Christmas gift for sure! Thank you God!!! And good luck to all!


----------



## matt267 PE

I just did a "live chat" with an NCEES representative. She indicated that the RI FE results will be released "mid to late december." :brickwall:


----------



## E-Ramone P.E.

Congratulations, Jogfat! I'm in NY also and just found out that I passed!

I took the Environmental afternoon exam. I thought the test as a whole was pretty challenging, but I've been out of college for about a decade so that could be why, lol!

Good luck to the rest of the folks still waiting on your results!


----------



## Jogfat

Congrats Ramone!

Yes, I though the test as a whole was pretty challenging too and I have been out of school for two years now so I cant imagine being in your situation! You really did it and again, congrats!! Good luck to all!


----------



## snarea

I am hoping for the best. Ive been out of school for 6 years. I thought the exam was chellenging, but I think I did do better than the first time I took it in 2007. Hope I passed my 2nd time


----------



## snarea

Congrats to all who passed. And to those who did not pass, dont give up!!


----------



## ryno

No results yet - Massachusetts Civil


----------



## snarea

Anyone know when results for Florida might be up


----------



## E-Ramone P.E.

snarea said:


> Congrats to all who passed. And to those who did not pass, dont give up!!




This x 1,000!!!


----------



## JM67

The Texas boards have released there results and I passed. This was my second time taking it (took it in April of this year). Good Luck to those still waiting on their results


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats JM.


----------



## JM67

matt267 said:


> Congrats JM.


Thanks Matt, it certainly was not an easy test and I feel everyone's pain whilst waiting on the results. All the best


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> I just did a "live chat" with an NCEES representative. She indicated that the RI FE results will be released "mid to late december." :brickwall:


----------



## HBO

I don't get it. Did she say why ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> I don't get it. Did she say why ?


No, but I didn't think to ask.


----------



## HBO

Matt. I just did the live chat as well. She told me that the state already has the results, NCEES is just waiting for the state to give them permission to post.


----------



## kimberly9

snarea said:


> I am scared of the results




Me too!


----------



## Camel1307

I just got my results in Texas...Are other states releasing actual scores if you pass? On the NCEES website it'll state just pass or fail (with fail showing an actual diagnostic). But on the link for "Next Steps" It took me to the Texas Board of PE Site and showed my percentage. Just wondering if they are doing this in other states as well....From some of my other buddies in Texas, it seems like this is the first time they are doing this....


----------



## snarea

Was it a good percentage?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> Matt. I just did the live chat as well. She told me that the state already has the results, NCEES is just waiting for the state to give them permission to post.


:waiting: see, they ARE playing with us.


----------



## Camel1307

snarea said:


> Was it a good percentage?


80%....could have been better, but not bad....Its good enough the pass, which is all I cared about...I have a few friends who got 69% which is heartbreaking.


----------



## snickerd3

KenJamal said:


> snarea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good percentage?
> 
> 
> 
> 80%....could have been better, but not bad....Its good enough the pass, which is all I cared about...I have a few friends who got 69% which is heartbreaking.
Click to expand...

this is why just pass/fail is SOOOO much better


----------



## snarea

So those with 69% failed


----------



## Camel1307

snickerd3 said:


> KenJamal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snarea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good percentage?
> 
> 
> 
> 80%....could have been better, but not bad....Its good enough the pass, which is all I cared about...I have a few friends who got 69% which is heartbreaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why just pass/fail is SOOOO much better
Click to expand...

I agree. I do think it's good the give out the diagnostic for those who failed, so they can work on what they need to, but the actual percentage for those who pass isn't necessary. I admit it was weird for me, because this morning when I got the email all I cared about was a passing score. When I saw Pass I was crazy happy, but then I saw the score and got a little greedy. I know it shouldn't matter because passing is really all that matters...


----------



## Camel1307

snarea said:


> So those with 69% failed


Yeah 69 is a fail....Its pretty tough, because I also studied with them, so I wanted all of us to pass....C'est la vie....


----------



## HBO

170/240 is a failing grade? That's a bit discouraging.


----------



## HBO

166*


----------



## ChemENewbie

I just got word from Continental Testing for IL that the FE results will be posted "In a day or so." Here's hoping that isn't lip service.


----------



## snickerd3

wow PE out before FE in IL that's crazy


----------



## Camel1307

Nah it's weighted...So 70% is between about 120-130.....


----------



## HBO

This is torture haha


----------



## snarea

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> 170/240 is a failing grade? That's a bit discouraging.


that sure is this entire time I was thinking anything over 60% was passing


----------



## HBO

snarea said:


> Hakeem_Ottun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 170/240 is a failing grade? That's a bit discouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> that sure is this entire time I was thinking anything over 60% was passing
Click to expand...

I think I was wrong. I forgot to account for the second part of the test being weighted.


----------



## matt267 PE

snarea said:


> Hakeem_Ottun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 170/240 is a failing grade? That's a bit discouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> that sure is this entire time I was thinking anything over 60% was passing
Click to expand...

Don't forget, it's not a raw score. See: http://ncees.org/exams/scoring/


----------



## ChemENewbie

RESULTS ARE OUT ON CONTINENTAL TESTING FOR IL AS OF RIGHT THIS SECOND!!!

PASSED!

WAHOOOO!

Passed the FE and the PE, both taken back-to-back this past October!


----------



## snickerd3

ChemENewbie said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT ON CONTINENTAL TESTING FOR IL AS OF RIGHT THIS SECOND!!!
> 
> PASSED!
> 
> WAHOOOO!
> 
> Passed the FE and the PE, both taken back-to-back this past October!


did you take the chemical test for both?


----------



## matt267 PE

ChemENewbie said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT ON CONTINENTAL TESTING FOR IL AS OF RIGHT THIS SECOND!!!
> 
> PASSED!
> 
> WAHOOOO!
> 
> Passed the FE and the PE, both taken back-to-back this past October!


That's excellent new. Congrats!!!


----------



## snickerd3

snickerd3 said:


> ChemENewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> RESULTS ARE OUT ON CONTINENTAL TESTING FOR IL AS OF RIGHT THIS SECOND!!!
> 
> PASSED!
> 
> WAHOOOO!
> 
> Passed the FE and the PE, both taken back-to-back this past October!
> 
> 
> 
> did you take the chemical test for both?
Click to expand...

congrats btw!


----------



## ChemENewbie

Yes! Chemical for both!


----------



## ChemENewbie

Thank you for all the congrats! I hope everyone else gets equally good news!


----------



## HBO

Matt I just called the state board and they said they're waiting on the results from NCEES. Something isn't adding up here.


----------



## HBO

Congrats ChemE and everyone else who has passed. I know it must be an amazing feeling.


----------



## let22

From a chat with a NCEES rep, results have been sent to the FL board. I guess we are waiting on validation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> Matt I just called the state board and they said they're waiting on the results from NCEES. Something isn't adding up here.


Them --&gt; oking: &lt;--- Us

Them --&gt; :Locolaugh:

Us --&gt; :brickwall:


----------



## matt267 PE

I just checked my NCEES account:

PASS!!!!


----------



## HBO

Me too !!!!


----------



## ryno

what state are you hakeem


----------



## let22

FL is out passed on my 3rd try!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats all.

My results are from RI by the way.


----------



## HBO

ryno said:


> what state are you hakeem


I'm from RI


----------



## snarea

I failed


----------



## matt267 PE

snarea said:


> I failed


Sorry to hear that snarea.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem,

I wonder how long it'll take to hear back from the RI Eng Board? I bet they'll send snail mail.


----------



## HBO

snarea said:


> I failed


If I can pass it I know you can. Hang in there.


----------



## HBO

matt267 said:


> Hakeem,
> 
> I wonder how long it'll take to hear back from the RI Eng Board? I bet they'll send snail mail.


I read online today everything is electronic now. We won't get certificates to frame.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hakeem,
> 
> I wonder how long it'll take to hear back from the RI Eng Board? I bet they'll send snail mail.
> 
> 
> 
> I read online today everything is electronic now. We won't get certificates to frame.
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## kimberly9

Any news on Colorado? I'm too scared to check until after finals are done!


----------



## snarea

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> snarea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I failed
> 
> 
> 
> If I can pass it I know you can. Hang in there.
Click to expand...

thanks hakeem


----------



## matt267 PE

kimberlyann9 said:


> Any news on Colorado? I'm too scared to check until after finals are done!


It's like taking off a bandaid, you just have to do it!


----------



## snarea

My total of questions correct added up to 90 not sure how many of those were of the 2 point questions. It was worse than my first time taking the exam. I wish I could go back to 2007 when I did better being that the matrrial was more fresh in my head. Also the firat time I took it I left about a total of 30 unbubbled responses


----------



## neelspeaks2u

Failed FE ( General exam ) :-(

Got 57 + 2 x 30 = 117


----------



## snarea

How did u know which ones are the 2 point questions. I had 90 questions correct not sure how many were 2 pts


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

snarea said:


> How did u know which ones are the 2 point questions. I had 90 questions correct not sure how many were 2 pts




you can go look at the specifications on the ncees website to see where the split is for you exam but I think the morning part ends with thermo. all the topics after that are for you afternoon exam and are the two point ones.


----------



## snarea

I got 118 out of 240. Failed


----------



## like_civil

FE Exam specific : Civil

State : GA

Status : Failed

Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try

Morning : 58 correct

Afternoon : 27 correct

Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%

NO wonder I failed.

Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.

Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.

Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.

They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.

New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.

well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.

Scary times we live in people.


----------



## kimberly9

like_civil said:


> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.




I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!


----------



## like_civil

kimberlyann9 said:


> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
Click to expand...

To : Kimberlyann9,

First of all, Thank You for the kind words.

I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?

if you did, then Congrats!!!


----------



## kimberly9

like_civil said:


> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> First of all, Thank You for the kind words.
> 
> I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?
> 
> if you did, then Congrats!!!
Click to expand...





Haven't checked. Doing a huge timber design project and really can't be distracted until Wedneday


----------



## like_civil

kimberlyann9 said:


> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> First of all, Thank You for the kind words.
> 
> I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?
> 
> if you did, then Congrats!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't checked. Doing a huge timber design project and really can't be distracted until Wedneday
Click to expand...

To : Kimberlyann9,

Thanks for the prompt reply.

To tell you the truth, I did so much post-exam prayers, that I feel that I need to put the extra hard work into the studies, and then do the calculations of : exam + prayers = 'Pass' next time.

Also, I am currently looking for a job badly, and you mentioned the "huge timber design project", so my next question is that, is that project for the job, or your class project?

If it is a job project, then do you know if the company you are working for will be looking for somebody at the entry level civil engineer / entry level structural engineer?

Granted I am not an E.I.T in any state.


----------



## gpoli111

Pending on PA results here


----------



## John QPE

Pending in PA is good.


----------



## gpoli111

John Q said:


> Pending in PA is good.


Why do you say that? I know PA is notorious for being much later releasing the results than other states.


----------



## John QPE

Because mine was pending for a few days, as were a bunch of other from this site.

If you can find your name on the states license verification site you are good.

You wont find your name if you failed.


----------



## like_civil

John Q said:


> Because mine was pending for a few days, as were a bunch of other from this site.
> 
> If you can find your name on the states license verification site you are good.
> 
> You wont find your name if you failed.




So, does that mean you passed ?

if you did, then Congratulations!!!

PA has such an archaic system of finding your name to know if you passed or failed.

They should move to automatic system, where you should be able to see on the NCEES website whether you pass or fail.

GA is good in that regard.

Well, to be fair, GA had this change of heart just recently after the April / 2013 exam.

Oh, well good luck to gpoli111.

If you, gpoli111, pass the exam, then Congratulations!!!


----------



## kimberly9

like_civil said:


> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> First of all, Thank You for the kind words.
> 
> I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?
> 
> if you did, then Congrats!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't checked. Doing a huge timber design project and really can't be distracted until Wedneday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I did so much post-exam prayers, that I feel that I need to put the extra hard work into the studies, and then do the calculations of : exam + prayers = 'Pass' next time.
> 
> Also, I am currently looking for a job badly, and you mentioned the "huge timber design project", so my next question is that, is that project for the job, or your class project?
> 
> If it is a job project, then do you know if the company you are working for will be looking for somebody at the entry level civil engineer / entry level structural engineer?
> 
> Granted I am not an E.I.T in any state.
Click to expand...





It is for school, I don't graduate until May.

I'm sure you'll pass next time. It will be a shorter exam, and results will come in much faster.


----------



## like_civil

kimberlyann9 said:


> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> First of all, Thank You for the kind words.
> 
> I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?
> 
> if you did, then Congrats!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't checked. Doing a huge timber design project and really can't be distracted until Wedneday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I did so much post-exam prayers, that I feel that I need to put the extra hard work into the studies, and then do the calculations of : exam + prayers = 'Pass' next time.
> 
> Also, I am currently looking for a job badly, and you mentioned the "huge timber design project", so my next question is that, is that project for the job, or your class project?
> 
> If it is a job project, then do you know if the company you are working for will be looking for somebody at the entry level civil engineer / entry level structural engineer?
> 
> Granted I am not an E.I.T in any state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for school, I don't graduate until May.
> 
> I'm sure you'll pass next time. It will be a shorter exam, and results will come in much faster.
Click to expand...



To : Kimberlyann9,

again, Thank You for your response.

What kind of class is this?

I took a course in undergraduate studies called Design of Wood structures. Is this similar to that?

OR,

Is this a senior design project / capstone project course to demonstrate the skills you acquired from your university education ?

What reference material are you using for timber design project ?


----------



## gpoli111

I'm not so sure about checking your name on the licensing site for PA. My friend who passed a year ago isn't listed when I search. And I left the search parameters as loose as I could.


----------



## kimberly9

like_civil said:


> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> First of all, Thank You for the kind words.
> 
> I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?
> 
> if you did, then Congrats!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't checked. Doing a huge timber design project and really can't be distracted until Wedneday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I did so much post-exam prayers, that I feel that I need to put the extra hard work into the studies, and then do the calculations of : exam + prayers = 'Pass' next time.
> 
> Also, I am currently looking for a job badly, and you mentioned the "huge timber design project", so my next question is that, is that project for the job, or your class project?
> 
> If it is a job project, then do you know if the company you are working for will be looking for somebody at the entry level civil engineer / entry level structural engineer?
> 
> Granted I am not an E.I.T in any state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for school, I don't graduate until May.
> 
> I'm sure you'll pass next time. It will be a shorter exam, and results will come in much faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> again, Thank You for your response.
> 
> What kind of class is this?
> 
> I took a course in undergraduate studies called Design of Wood structures. Is this similar to that?
> 
> OR,
> 
> Is this a senior design project / capstone project course to demonstrate the skills you acquired from your university education ?
> 
> What reference material are you using for timber design project ?
Click to expand...





Yes it is the design of wood structures. We learned about different types of wood (sawn, SCL, glulam) and there are two design projects in the class. My school requires four design classes and senior design. I use the NDS code books for the design project.


----------



## CaptainKip

Looks like the mailed FE results are coming in.

I just picked up my mail and found out that I passed (electrical). :th_rockon:

Best of luck to all!


----------



## matt267 PE

CaptainKip said:


> Looks like the mailed FE results are coming in.
> 
> I just picked up my mail and found out that I passed (electrical). :th_rockon:
> 
> Best of luck to all!


Congrats! I got my passing results from ncees yesterday, but I keep logging in and re-checking to make sure it's real.


----------



## JoeFE

Florida results are out, one of my friends passed, one failed. Another friend in Illinois passed his PE as well so I assume FE is released there as well. Waiting for Connecticut :/


----------



## Jogfat

matt267 said:


> CaptainKip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the mailed FE results are coming in.
> 
> I just picked up my mail and found out that I passed (electrical). :th_rockon:
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I got my passing results from ncees yesterday, but I keep logging in and re-checking to make sure it's real.
Click to expand...

Congrats Captain!!

And Matt, haha I keep doing the same too! Feel so good to see it!


----------



## like_civil

kimberlyann9 said:


> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> First of all, Thank You for the kind words.
> 
> I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?
> 
> if you did, then Congrats!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't checked. Doing a huge timber design project and really can't be distracted until Wedneday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I did so much post-exam prayers, that I feel that I need to put the extra hard work into the studies, and then do the calculations of : exam + prayers = 'Pass' next time.
> 
> Also, I am currently looking for a job badly, and you mentioned the "huge timber design project", so my next question is that, is that project for the job, or your class project?
> 
> If it is a job project, then do you know if the company you are working for will be looking for somebody at the entry level civil engineer / entry level structural engineer?
> 
> Granted I am not an E.I.T in any state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for school, I don't graduate until May.
> 
> I'm sure you'll pass next time. It will be a shorter exam, and results will come in much faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> again, Thank You for your response.
> 
> What kind of class is this?
> 
> I took a course in undergraduate studies called Design of Wood structures. Is this similar to that?
> 
> OR,
> 
> Is this a senior design project / capstone project course to demonstrate the skills you acquired from your university education ?
> 
> What reference material are you using for timber design project ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the design of wood structures. We learned about different types of wood (sawn, SCL, glulam) and there are two design projects in the class. My school requires four design classes and senior design. I use the NDS code books for the design project.
Click to expand...



To : Kimberlyann9,

Cool, I took the wood design course around this time of year, but it was last year in 2012. Wood Design course was one of my electives.

In design courses, I took, and had no choice but to take it, Design of Concrete Structures, Design of Steel Structures, while Design of Wood Structures was an elective.

We had to take 3 elective courses, and one of them I already mentioned, and other two were : Advanced Soil Mechanics, and Numerical Methods (took this course as a math course in Mathematics Department, and the reason for that is because when the university was crafting their Civil Engineering curriculum, this course was one of the math courses used to fullfill the mathematics requirements, which I thought at the time kind of unusual. But when ABET came around to check the curriculum, they told Civil Department that they need to have one more core science course beyond Chemistry 1, Chemistry 2, Physics 1 (Calculus Based) , and Physics 2 (Calculus based). So, in response, Civil Department put the Biology as one of the science requirement, while making the Numerical Methods an elective, so that department in creating this curriculum would not go over the amount of credit hours required for student to graduate with B.S. in Civil Engineering.

As far as the Wood design course was concerned, we also used the NDS code. I purchsed the 2005 edition of the NDS code printed hard package. What edition / version are you guys using ? are you guys using the soft version, or hard version?

Professor was teaching the wood design course for the first time, so we were learning the course as professor was creating his teaching plans, and we all just went along with professor. He did a wonderful job of teaching a lot of unique things about the wood, and its property.

Design was also unique in that it has a lot of emperical equations, and you just have to open up that spreadsheet and do all of your calculations on that to make one's life easier.

The only thing I did not like about the professor is that his voice was monotonic, and I almost all of the time dozed off portion his class. Other people took the different approach by taking the caffeine, and try to stay awake.

Anyways, you brought back memories.

Thanks.


----------



## kimberly9

like_civil said:


> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like_civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE Exam specific : Civil
> 
> State : GA
> 
> Status : Failed
> 
> Amount of Times Taken FE Exam : First Try
> 
> Morning : 58 correct
> 
> Afternoon : 27 correct
> 
> Score Computation : 58 + ((2)*(27)) = 112 / 240 = 46.666%
> 
> NO wonder I failed.
> 
> Conclusion : All of the concepts were covered by our professors, its just that I blanked out, and as someone in the previous post pointed out that by trying to solve all the problems in the order they came in can hurt you if you get stuck. That's what happend here with me. I just have to know all of my concepts well. I am terrified of the Fluid Mechanics, and Probablility and Statistics. Civil has tons of questions that relates to Fluid Mechanics.
> 
> Anyways, I just have to work hard, and with this new CBT reference material, which has kind of taken out a lot of the materials from following sections of the Civil Engineering: geotech, structural analysis, concrete structures design, and god knows what other stuff they have taken out from the old reference manual.
> 
> Also NCEES also added a lot of the new materials in : transportation materials, construction management / project management, probability and statistics.
> 
> They improved Geotech section a little bit with better graphics, and easy follow equations relating to the retaining wall calculations.
> 
> New reference manual has tons of problems with it already from wrong labelings on diagrams, to not showing proper equations in the math portion of the manual.
> 
> well, I just hope I do not have to remember a lot of this equations that are either removed from the manual, or are not showing properly in the PDF format.
> 
> Scary times we live in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing - did them in order. And when 15 minutes was called, I had to guess on many that I might of knew. Didn't help that my calculator froze on one of the integration ones :/ The afternoon portion had some strange questions too. You'll pass next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> First of all, Thank You for the kind words.
> 
> I am sorry to ask you this question, but did you pass?
> 
> if you did, then Congrats!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't checked. Doing a huge timber design project and really can't be distracted until Wedneday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I did so much post-exam prayers, that I feel that I need to put the extra hard work into the studies, and then do the calculations of : exam + prayers = 'Pass' next time.
> 
> Also, I am currently looking for a job badly, and you mentioned the "huge timber design project", so my next question is that, is that project for the job, or your class project?
> 
> If it is a job project, then do you know if the company you are working for will be looking for somebody at the entry level civil engineer / entry level structural engineer?
> 
> Granted I am not an E.I.T in any state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for school, I don't graduate until May.
> 
> I'm sure you'll pass next time. It will be a shorter exam, and results will come in much faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> again, Thank You for your response.
> 
> What kind of class is this?
> 
> I took a course in undergraduate studies called Design of Wood structures. Is this similar to that?
> 
> OR,
> 
> Is this a senior design project / capstone project course to demonstrate the skills you acquired from your university education ?
> 
> What reference material are you using for timber design project ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the design of wood structures. We learned about different types of wood (sawn, SCL, glulam) and there are two design projects in the class. My school requires four design classes and senior design. I use the NDS code books for the design project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To : Kimberlyann9,
> 
> Cool, I took the wood design course around this time of year, but it was last year in 2012. Wood Design course was one of my electives.
> 
> In design courses, I took, and had no choice but to take it, Design of Concrete Structures, Design of Steel Structures, while Design of Wood Structures was an elective.
> 
> We had to take 3 elective courses, and one of them I already mentioned, and other two were : Advanced Soil Mechanics, and Numerical Methods (took this course as a math course in Mathematics Department, and the reason for that is because when the university was crafting their Civil Engineering curriculum, this course was one of the math courses used to fullfill the mathematics requirements, which I thought at the time kind of unusual. But when ABET came around to check the curriculum, they told Civil Department that they need to have one more core science course beyond Chemistry 1, Chemistry 2, Physics 1 (Calculus Based) , and Physics 2 (Calculus based). So, in response, Civil Department put the Biology as one of the science requirement, while making the Numerical Methods an elective, so that department in creating this curriculum would not go over the amount of credit hours required for student to graduate with B.S. in Civil Engineering.
> 
> As far as the Wood design course was concerned, we also used the NDS code. I purchsed the 2005 edition of the NDS code printed hard package. What edition / version are you guys using ? are you guys using the soft version, or hard version?
> 
> Professor was teaching the wood design course for the first time, so we were learning the course as professor was creating his teaching plans, and we all just went along with professor. He did a wonderful job of teaching a lot of unique things about the wood, and its property.
> 
> Design was also unique in that it has a lot of emperical equations, and you just have to open up that spreadsheet and do all of your calculations on that to make one's life easier.
> 
> The only thing I did not like about the professor is that his voice was monotonic, and I almost all of the time dozed off portion his class. Other people took the different approach by taking the caffeine, and try to stay awake.
> 
> Anyways, you brought back memories.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...



They just updated it so I'm using the 2012 soft version. I like timber design a lot better than steel design. Haven't taken concrete design yet.


----------



## kimberly9

Just checked and I passed! Am I considered an EI now?


----------



## gpoli111

Emailed the PA licensing board, here's what I recieved:

[SIZE=medium]'Dear Mr. ____,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thank you for your email inquiry.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Please note that the Board does not administer the exam; therefore we do not release the results. Result letters will be sent from PCS, and NCEES then releases the scores on their website. Applicants can log in to their NCEES account and view their scores at that time. The Board is guessing that the results should be out by mid-January but we do not have an exact timeframe for the process to be completed.'[/SIZE]


----------



## snickerd3

kimberly9 said:


> Just checked and I passed! Am I considered an EI now?


depends on your state. I had to send a check before i received the license #.


----------



## like_civil

kimberly9 said:


> Just checked and I passed! Am I considered an EI now?


Here in the state of Georgia, you have to fill out application after you 'pass' the F.E. Exam. The processing fee is approx. $20.

Other states will be changing their ways of doing things because NCEES has changed the way they administer the exam.

So under the old rules many states required, including Georgia, required that candidate be registered with the state before register to sit for the exam.

So, if you registered with your state prior to sitting to take your exam, and you already paid your application processing fee. Then state should send you your E.I.T certificate.

Unless there is a separate fee for the certificate that state charges, then you might have to pay for that.

If you are still a undergraduate student, which I suspect you still are from our conversation, then you will have then finish your degree, and graduate. Then send your complete transcript from all of the colleges you attended to complete your degree. If you completed your entire undergraduate degree from one college, then you only send transcript from that one college.

So in conclusion, you are more than half way there to becoming an E.I.T.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! on passing F.E. Exam.


----------



## rootimus

For those that took the FE in PA, I was informed by PCS (via email) that the FE results are expected to be out by the end of next week 12/20


----------



## wirelessengineer21

NJ Here...

PASSED! Got the email this pm. 2nd time taking the exam. Other Disciplines. Failed April '13

Graduated 10+ years ago.

I registered today, just to let the guys know that have failed, that YOU CAN DO IT! I majored in Comp E, never took a Fluids Course, never took a Thermo Course, never took a Statics or Dynamics course, never took a Materials course.

I did use EITEXPERTS the first time...

I did study for 3 hours a day 6 days a week for 5 months the first time

I did NOT use EITEXPERTS the 2nd time

I did study for 2 hours a day, 5 days a week for 3 months the 2nd time

My first exam I got 126/240 = 52.5%

I studied the easy stuff early, the first time, and by the time time the exam came around, I forgot a lot of the early stuff i looked at (Economics and Probability). YOU HAVE TO ACE THOSE SECTIONS along with MATH, ETHICS, and CHEMISTRY. That is the low hanging fruit.

2nd time studying, i didnt use EITEXPERTS and just did problems. More and more problems. Problems every day. I did not even attempt any Statics/Dynamcs/Mechanics problem. I spent enough time to read the question to know I couldnt do it and kept it moving.

Moral of the story, don't be discouraged. Put in the work, just do the problems. Do them at Lunch at work, do them after work, do them before work. Just do the problems.

Good luck to the future test takers out there. I got the PE up next!


----------



## jesantos01

I have been out of school for 5 years and took the FE Exam this past October, I also took a review course from the School of PE. It was extremely helpful and I passed!! I highly recommend this review course it is definitely worth the investment. Wish me luck on the PE this coming April!!


----------



## tjohnson3

I took the fundamentals of surveying in PA this October, I just checked my pcshq account and it updated to say no pending exams and a pass under the FS. However, still nothing on the state licence website or the NCEES account; I was just wondering if anyone else saw an update on their pcshq account.


----------



## gpoli111

tjohnson3 said:


> I took the fundamentals of surveying in PA this October, I just checked my pcshq account and it updated to say no pending exams and a pass under the FS. However, still nothing on the state licence website or the NCEES account; I was just wondering if anyone else saw an update on their pcshq account.


Still pending for the FE in PA via pcshq website for me


----------



## psucivil23

gpoli111 said:


> tjohnson3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the fundamentals of surveying in PA this October, I just checked my pcshq account and it updated to say no pending exams and a pass under the FS. However, still nothing on the state licence website or the NCEES account; I was just wondering if anyone else saw an update on their pcshq account.
> 
> 
> 
> Still pending for the FE in PA via pcshq website for me
Click to expand...

Odd...a guy here at work took the FE in Oct in PA and has no pending anymore. I'm still awaiting PE results.


----------



## slickjohannes

Pending via PCSHQ website in PA as well...


----------



## gpoli111

PA results in on pcshq!

PASSED!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

slickjohannes said:


> Pending via PCSHQ website in PA as well...





gpoli111 said:


> PA results in on pcshq!
> 
> PASSED!!!!


Congrats


----------



## crd2013

MD results are posted.

First time taker after being out of school for 11 years.

PASS! Next up... PE... with the PCS wait in the spring.


----------



## gpoli111

Still nothing for PA on NCEES but you can get your pass/fail results from PCSHQ.com


----------



## slickjohannes

gpoli111 said:


> Still nothing for PA on NCEES but you can get your pass/fail results from PCSHQ.com


Does anyone know if a certificate will be mailed in the case that you passed in PA? I've seen my status on PCSHQ.com, but I still keep checking the PA Engineering Board to see if I'm listed as an official E.I.T. (not as of yet), nor have I received an "official" email stating that I passed (which I was kind of expecting). I guess I'm just looking for a second source that says I passed.... You say something on the NCEES website will be updated???


----------



## gpoli111

slickjohannes said:


> gpoli111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing for PA on NCEES but you can get your pass/fail results from PCSHQ.com
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a certificate will be mailed in the case that you passed in PA? I've seen my status on PCSHQ.com, but I still keep checking the PA Engineering Board to see if I'm listed as an official E.I.T. (not as of yet), nor have I received an "official" email stating that I passed (which I was kind of expecting). I guess I'm just looking for a second source that says I passed.... You say something on the NCEES website will be updated???
Click to expand...

You have to request the phsyical certificate. You can download it from this page http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/state_registration_board_for_professional_engineers,_land_surveyors_and_geologists/12510/licensure_information/572026.

It's right under the bold writing: "*If you have not passed both the Fundamentals and Principles/Practices Examinations,* *please visit **www.pcshq.com** for the appropriate application"*

I can't believe PCS has had the results since December 17th and NCEES still hasn't updated.


----------



## slickjohannes

gpoli111 said:


> slickjohannes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpoli111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing for PA on NCEES but you can get your pass/fail results from PCSHQ.com
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a certificate will be mailed in the case that you passed in PA? I've seen my status on PCSHQ.com, but I still keep checking the PA Engineering Board to see if I'm listed as an official E.I.T. (not as of yet), nor have I received an "official" email stating that I passed (which I was kind of expecting). I guess I'm just looking for a second source that says I passed.... You say something on the NCEES website will be updated???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to request the phsyical certificate. You can download it from this page http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/state_registration_board_for_professional_engineers,_land_surveyors_and_geologists/12510/licensure_information/572026.
> 
> It's right under the bold writing: "*If you have not passed both the Fundamentals and Principles/Practices Examinations,* *please visit **www.pcshq.com** for the appropriate application"*
> 
> I can't believe PCS has had the results since December 17th and NCEES still hasn't updated.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link! $15 for a certifcate? I think I'll take that $15 and apply it to purchasing my references for the PE. I've just started to look at this and I think references and problem books are going to be over $500. That's a lot of cash...

On another topic: "Brewer first..." You homebrew? I concluded my exam day with several apfelweins and my Oktoberfest. It was kind of my reward for surviving. The three months of studying hit my inventory hard though- night caps after studying and no time to brew.


----------



## gpoli111

slickjohannes said:


> gpoli111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slickjohannes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpoli111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing for PA on NCEES but you can get your pass/fail results from PCSHQ.com
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a certificate will be mailed in the case that you passed in PA? I've seen my status on PCSHQ.com, but I still keep checking the PA Engineering Board to see if I'm listed as an official E.I.T. (not as of yet), nor have I received an "official" email stating that I passed (which I was kind of expecting). I guess I'm just looking for a second source that says I passed.... You say something on the NCEES website will be updated???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to request the phsyical certificate. You can download it from this page http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/state_registration_board_for_professional_engineers,_land_surveyors_and_geologists/12510/licensure_information/572026.
> 
> It's right under the bold writing: "*If you have not passed both the Fundamentals and Principles/Practices Examinations,* *please visit **www.pcshq.com** for the appropriate application"*
> 
> I can't believe PCS has had the results since December 17th and NCEES still hasn't updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link! $15 for a certifcate? I think I'll take that $15 and apply it to purchasing my references for the PE. I've just started to look at this and I think references and problem books are going to be over $500. That's a lot of cash...
> 
> On another topic: "Brewer first..." You homebrew? I concluded my exam day with several apfelweins and my Oktoberfest. It was kind of my reward for surviving. The three months of studying hit my inventory hard though- night caps after studying and no time to brew.
Click to expand...

Oh yes I homebrew. Started this year, 16 batches under my belt, 11 all grain. I finished exam day with a Founders Breakfast stout and some of my pumpkin ale. Cheers!


----------



## jglavin PE

I just joined these forums recently to read up on PE exam prep, but thought I'd share here that I also passed FE this fall (Colorado, electrical, first sitting, found out a few weeks ago). I'm already starting into the study routine for the PE (power) in April.

For others who may be taking the two exams in succession, what are your thoughts on using the EIT/EI title in the interim? Not planning on getting new business cards or anything in the meantime.

Also, for those curious, I was able to get approval from the Colorado DORA to sit for both exams (FE and PE) with a single application, but they specified that I would not be allowed to take both on the same weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

jglavin said:


> I just joined these forums recently to read up on PE exam prep, but thought I'd share here that I also passed FE this fall (Colorado, electrical, first sitting, found out a few weeks ago). I'm already starting into the study routine for the PE (power) in April.
> 
> For others who may be taking the two exams in succession, what are your thoughts on using the EIT/EI title in the interim? Not planning on getting new business cards or anything in the meantime.
> 
> Also, for those curious, I was able to get approval from the Colorado DORA to sit for both exams (FE and PE) with a single application, but they specified that I would not be allowed to take both on the same weekend.


Take a look in this thread and post # for some similar discussion regarding the EIT/EI title usage:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20494&amp;page=15&amp;p=7084422#entry7084422


----------



## gpoli111

NCEES finally released results for PA. 24 days after PCS posted the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I finally found my eit registration number online. I'm wondering if I'll receive a letter/email from the state.


----------



## jcvv98

Passed FE Civil in Arizona...Good luck. Just believe!


----------



## matt267 PE

jcvv98 said:


> Passed FE Civil in Arizona...Good luck. Just believe!


Congrats.


----------



## jcvv98

Thanks matt


----------

